# SanDisk 32gb Class 10 sdcard for $30 (Best Buy)



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Originally $80, on sale until Saturday for $30.

Thought I'd spread the word. I definitely snatched one up...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Originally $80, on sale until Saturday for $30.
> 
> Thought I'd spread the word. I definitely snatched one up...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Link?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Air2thethron3 (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/SanDisk+-+Ultra+32GB+Secure+Digital+High+Capacity+(SDHC)+UHS-I+Class+10+Memory+Card/4957218.p;jsessionid=12C474454AF2E76FA4157E4A14740981.bbolsp-app01-18?id=1218582250917&skuId=4957218&st=sandisk%2032gb&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## Air2thethron3 (Jul 26, 2012)

i bought this 1 today

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150868967860?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_3670wt_1163


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Air2thethron3 said:


> http://www.bestbuy.c... 32gb&cp=1&lp=1


Wrong one, that is full size SD. I can't find a 32GB class 10 @ best buy for $30. Seems normal pricing returned?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

con247 said:


> Wrong one, that is full size SD. I can't find a 32GB class 10 @ best buy for $30. Seems normal pricing returned?


Amazon is most always shipping them for $30. That's where I got mine.

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-microSDHC-Memory-Adapter-SDSDQUA-032G-U46A/dp/B007XZM6VG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1345777506&sr=8-2&keywords=32+gb+micro+sd+card+class+10

Eligible for either Free Super Saver OR Prime if you got it. I prime'd it (I get alot of shizz off Amazon lol) showed up a day and a half later. Couldn't beat it.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

con247 said:


> Wrong one, that is full size SD. I can't find a 32GB class 10 @ best buy for $30. Seems normal pricing returned?


I stopped by a best buy store and it was full price. 32gb microsd

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> I stopped by a best buy store and it was full price. 32gb microsd
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Well then that little nerd at BB is an idiot. Lol. He said it was store/company wide until Saturday.

This IS a good deal, right? I thought so at least 

My bad on this, guys. If it isn't panning out I might as well take this thread down. For what it's worth, I'm in Iowa. So if you're there, GO TO BEST BUY!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

The op is drunk
Originally 80??? No such thing a 32gb card costing 80

VZW GALAXY S 3 4G LTE


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll go back tomorrow and take a pic. Lol.

Why would I lie? Make my peen feel bigger? 

Just trying to help. Sorry for causing such a ruckus.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/SanDisk+-+Ultra+64GB+microSDXC+Class+6+Memory+Card/4120116.p?id=1218457270220&skuId=4120116

64gb for $60.

It's a class 10, they mislabeled that part of it. I've been running it in my phone for 3 weeks.

-Sent from my Synergistic SIII


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

I was surprised when they got the price jump, I remember going to staples and getting my 32GB for like 40 bucks when I had my X


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Air2thethron3 said:


> i bought this 1 today
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_3670wt_1163


I got the same card through Amazon (same $). Good deal, card works great out of the box.


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, I bought the Samsung class 10 32gb from amazon for like $25 new. Thought they were all around that price?

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

TechSavvy said:


> Yeah, I bought the Samsung class 10 32gb from amazon for like $25 new. Thought they were all around that price?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


Said originally $79.99 at BB.

I dunno.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

